# Group Costume - Who you gonna call



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Myself and fellow Hauntforum members BigAnt and mys197gt decided to do a group costume this year for the annual halloween party. I think we pretty much nailed it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you all look adorable!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL, great choices.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Fun costume!


----------

